

Bublity: Get notifications or browse open topics, join live group chats - naxers
http://bublity.com

======
naxers
Bublity is a group chat app that brings people together for a topic via push
notifications by categories. The app gives topics for chat to people. Users
can follow categories. E.g. Users can receive notifications when Game of
Thrones on TV

